# Peter's Blog and how it all began



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Well i have gone on so much about my journey in finding somewhere to spend my retirement. Well i have started a Blog about my dream and how it all got started. I would like some feedback good or bad so i can improve it. 

Peterfc


The blog click the link Peter's Vale Boa House


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well i have gone on so much about my journey in finding somewhere to spend my retirement. Well i have started a Blog about my dream and how it all got started. I would like some feedback good or bad so i can improve it.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter
The blog is a great way to express your thoughts and feelings and to get some reaction from others,...... my reaction ........good on yer, it takes some bottle to do what you are doing and i hope all goes well..........don`t forget our invite once you are settled in!


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well i have gone on so much about my journey in finding somewhere to spend my retirement. Well i have started a Blog about my dream and how it all got started. I would like some feedback good or bad so i can improve it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

_ just read your blog,found it really interesting,Its nice to learn about other peoples experiences...and also to see the happy ending! _


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great idea Peter, good way to share your experiances


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> Great idea Peter, good way to share your experiances


Hi Derek

Thanks, I am adding thing's almost daily to get up to date with the story. Even about the day i called into Tomar and missed a superbok.

Peterfc 666?


----------

